# Lcd screen connection



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

Hello. I recently bought Routan Comfortline.
It comes with 6 DVD changer, but no monitors.
I guess I could connect LCD monitor to the DVD?
If yes, how can I remove my radio to do that?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Lcd screen connection (poruchik_r)*

Are you sure it isn't a six(6) CD changer?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Lcd screen connection (poruchik_r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poruchik_r* »_Hello. I recently bought Routan Comfortline.
It comes with 6 DVD changer, but no monitors.
I guess I could connect LCD monitor to the DVD?
If yes, how can I remove my radio to do that?

You can get an aftermarket kit to interface the Head unit, just take a look at The Town and country accessories...


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

Thanks
So the radio is the same as town and country?
Any ideas how to remove it?


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (poruchik_r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poruchik_r* »_Thanks
So the radio is the same as town and country?
Any ideas how to remove it?

Try this link on page four. It is for removal on the T&C or the Dodge GC, but I am sure they are very similar with the removal.
http://www.navtv.com/manuals/ALLGIG/AllGIG-USB.pdf


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (sldrsvw)*

Thank You.
I will try.


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (poruchik_r)*

Removed the radio.
Much easier then I thought. Just have to carefully remove by hand(!, no tools required) plastic cover around it and unscrew 4 Phillips screws - that's it.
Now i am looking for proper wiring harness


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (poruchik_r)*

I am really confused about what you are even trying to do......The MyGIG or VW Joybox should play DVD right from the player itself at least while you are parked, why are you trying to wire in the harness? 
Almost sounds like it was placed there on mistake
Oh and for other basic questions about the unit you should try here....
http://mofv.com/mygig/


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (sldrsvw)*

That's what i have:








No screen, but dvd capability


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (poruchik_r)*

oh ok then I see.....honestly I would just get a mygig/Joybox
something like this, though I am not sure if it would display the dodge symbol when you started you van
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...Video


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (sldrsvw)*

I have DVD player. I have 7" LCD screen
So i guess all my expenses will be around $20 for the harness


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (poruchik_r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poruchik_r* »_I have DVD player. I have 7" LCD screen
So i guess all my expenses will be around $20 for the harness

i hope it is JUST 20$ for the factory harness..
ill bet its closer to 100$


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (redzone98)*

$100 for the piece of plastic with few wires?
I will try VW and Chrysler dealerships and check


----------

